# AEP/coshocton fishing?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Looking to plan a camping trip next month and I hear AEP and woodbury has a lot of lakes to fish. Anyone fish here and would it be worth the drive from Cleveland? We would be limited to shore fishing only. 

Thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You can boat the ponds on AEP but it’s easier if you have a kayak or canoe


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> You can boat the ponds on AEP but it’s easier if you have a kayak or canoe


I cant do either. Cant swim so no watercraft for me.  You think its worth it driving from Cleveland for a weekend for camp and shore fish?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I cant do either. Cant swim so no watercraft for me.  You think its worth it driving from Cleveland for a weekend for camp and shore fish?


Worth it? Well, that’s subjective. Depends on your goal and alternative options. There are a number of ponds with shoreline access. Logic would dictate these also see relatively greater fishing pressure than those only accessible via belly boat or kayak. For me, I frequent AEP in search of the bass of a lifetime. It takes a 7 or 8 pound specimen to raise eyebrows out there. If such bass exist in the more highly pressured ponds they are awfully wary making them comparatively difficult to catch. That’s not to say you can’t get into numbers at some of the more accessible ponds. And if that’s your goal then it may be a worthwhile trip. Either way it’s an interesting landscape that is unusual for Ohio. If you enjoy camping and hiking etc. there is plenty of that to be had. And with the recent purchase by the state your tax dollars are at work. Might as well go and see a return on investment. Just please..._please_ pack out what you pack in. It’s becoming dispiriting seeing Monster energy cans, Mountain Dew bottles, and Optimo cigarillo wrappers lying all over at every pull-off.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes, it’s worth doing


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

RiparianRanger said:


> Worth it? Well, that’s subjective. Depends on your goal and alternative options. There are a number of ponds with shoreline access. Logic would dictate these also see relatively greater fishing pressure than those only accessible via belly boat or kayak. For me, I frequent AEP in search of the bass of a lifetime. It takes a 7 or 8 pound specimen to raise eyebrows out there. If such bass exist in the more highly pressured ponds they are awfully wary making them comparatively difficult to catch. That’s not to say you can’t get into numbers at some of the more accessible ponds. And if that’s your goal then it may be a worthwhile trip. Either way it’s an interesting landscape that is unusual for Ohio. If you enjoy camping and hiking etc. there is plenty of that to be had. And with the recent purchase by the state your tax dollars are at work. Might as well go and see a return on investment. Just please..._please_ pack out what you pack in. It’s becoming dispiriting seeing Monster energy cans, Mountain Dew bottles, and Optimo cigarillo wrappers lying all over at every pull-off.


I would be about fishing 75% and the rest hiking and fishing. I'm not looking to drag 10lbs out of there just catch a decent amount and get some hiking in.

As far as taking stuff in an out i wear cargo pants and a pack and come out with more than i go in with. I went to pick up a balloon in the woods one time and had a hen turkey 10yards away on a nest in a downfall i didn't see and scared the snot out of me. I walked maybe 100yards to get that balloon too.

I know its rugged. I used to hunt Wayne a lot so I'm used to the terrain. We just didn't want to go to a crowded, overfished, trashed out place. Just sometime nice and quiet and decent fishing.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I cant do either. Cant swim so no watercraft for me.  You think its worth it driving from Cleveland for a weekend for camp and shore fish?


I understand you don't currently own a canoe, kayak or boat, but I would not limit yourself to never doing that just because you can't swim. I am not a strong swimmer by any means, but that is why they make personal flotation devices (PFDs) so people like you and and me can still enjoy without drowning should we end up in the water. If you are just looking for action to keep family or friends interested, many of those ponds have some nice bluegills. Take some hair jigs and wax worms. I have also caught some nice crappie and channel cats in some of the ponds in addition to bass.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I haven't been to AEP in a few years but I used to make numerous trips in the spring when the rivers and lakes would be blown out from the spring rain. I exclusively shore fished and I just used to catch whatever would bite. I rarely ran into anyone while I was out fishing and i typically didn't do much research into looking for ponds before I went. Most of the people I saw were at the campsites. Keep in mind, not everyone is there for fishing. In the spring, you will have turkey hunters, people hunting mushrooms, hikers, photographers, etc.

AEP gets a lot of attention for its bass fishing, and it can be really good, but don't overlook the bluegill and crappie. I have caught many big bluegill out of those ponds and got into schools of crappie that would make lake guys jealous. Most of these fish can easily be caught with bait and a bobber or a hair jig/jig n plastic and a bobber.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

There are a bunch of the upland/non-forested lakes that have shore access if you are willing to hike to get there. You would not be able to fish many of the forrested lakes very well, but there are plenty of others that you will be able to. Go for it and enjoy being outdoors.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I am surprised that AEP is still accessible. When you have goobers tearing up the place with their 4X4 vehicles and leaving trash everywhere, most of the time everyone suffers. I was hiking/fishing one day and heard a vehicle. Here comes a Toyota mudding through a field below a pond. Later I went over to another pond and they had been driving across the dam to get to another area. This happens alot from seeing all the damage these people do. You can see areas where they have made their own road to get around a metal gate. You can walk to some of the most remote areas and find the trash and where campfires were built. None of this is supposed to happen but as always, it does. Folks may think only uneducated, uncaring knot heads are always the ones who trash up these places. That is not always the case. I'm sure some of you have seen all walks of life trashing up the landscape.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The same thing is happening out at Egypt Valley too. They opened up new roads a few years back and put up signs telling people no vehicle traffic off of unmarked roads. There are people 4 wheeling every where out there now, tearing up all kinds of land. I hope they go back to closing these roads and gating right off the main roads. Will keep lazy people out and keep the off roaders elsewhere.


----------

